# S5-Software downloaden...



## petzi (28 Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe gehört, dass man bei Siemens ab sofort die S5-Software *frei* herunterladen kann. Allerdings habe ich dazu keinen Link gefunden.

Welche Erfahrung habt ihr damit gemacht?

Lieben Dank!


----------



## thomass5 (28 Februar 2010)

... woher stammen den die Infos?
Thomas


----------



## petzi (28 Februar 2010)

Hallo Thomas,

naja das war wohl eher so etwas wie Mundpropaganda...

Habe es von einem Bekannten gehört, der wiederum von jemand anders, usw. Aber letzten Endes weiß niemand etwas Genaues. Daher meine Nachfrage jetzt hier im Forum.


----------



## lubof (28 Februar 2010)

also mir ist davon nichts bekannt


----------



## MSB (28 Februar 2010)

Also rein von der Wahrscheinlichkeit her würde ich das ja als:
"Hell Freezes Over" bezeichnen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Februar 2010)

petzi schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> habe gehört, dass man bei Siemens ab sofort die S5-Software *frei* herunterladen kann. Allerdings habe ich dazu keinen Link gefunden.



Hallo,

die Software ist ganz normal im Vertrieb von Siemens: 

http://support.automation.siemens.com/DE/view/de/4060676


----------



## PN/DP (28 Februar 2010)

*Linkliste*

Also ich halte das für ein Gerücht.

In der Siemens Industry Mall ist
*6ES5894-0MA04* SIMATIC S5, STEP 5-BASIS V7.2 F.PC, MIT KOPIERSCHUTZ, SINGLE LICENSE F.1 INSTALLATION ...
noch für einen sehr stolzen Preis gelistet, ist auf Lager und kann in den Warenkorb gelegt werden.

Im Step5-Paket Produktlebenslauf gibt es keine aktuellen Informationen
Schrittweiser Auslauf des SIMATIC S5-Systems
Siemens Service & Support - Technical Forum: SIMATIC S5 / STEP 5

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Question_mark (1 März 2010)

*Nee, nich wahr, woll*

Hallo,



			
				petzi schrieb:
			
		

> habe gehört, dass man bei Siemens ab sofort die S5-Software frei herunterladen kann.



Diese Aussage würde ich erstmal in die Kategorie "Scheisshausparolen" einordnen 

Aber für einen direkten Link auf den Download wären Dir natürlich tausende Forumsteilnehmer unendlich dankbar. Also immer her damit ....

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Sockenralf (1 März 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hallo,

aber bitte nix mit .ru oder sowas 


MfG


----------



## Flinn (1 März 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aber bitte nix mit .ru oder sowas
> 
> ...



Da hoere ich aber etwas anderes aus dem Waldy schallen...

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## Der Pfälzer (1 März 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Also rein von der Wahrscheinlichkeit her würde ich das ja als:
> "Hell Freezes Over" bezeichnen.
> 
> Mfg
> Manuel



EAGLES for ever ... :s12:


----------



## petzi (2 März 2010)

Nun gut, hätte mich auch etwas gewundert... deshalb habe ich nachgefragt.

Ist halt blöd, wenn jeder immer nur davon gehört hat und nichts Konkretes weiß.

Danke für eure Infos!


----------



## derwestermann (2 März 2010)

3300 Euronen will Big-S noch für S5 haben.
S7-Prof kostet 2800. Irgendwo haben die doch einen an der Waffel, oder?
*ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (2 März 2010)

derwestermann schrieb:


> 3300 Euronen will Big-S noch für S5 haben.
> S7-Prof kostet 2800. Irgendwo haben die doch einen an der Waffel, oder?
> *ROFL*



nö, so würd ich das nicht sagen, sie drängen es halt erfolgreich vom markt.


----------

